# missing tiger pistol shrimp



## chris003 (Mar 11, 2009)

I put my tiger pistol shrimp in with goby.the goby went one way .The pistol went the other way. I have 180 gal reef. Will the pistol ever find goby again? its to hard to reach bottom of tank. I was trying to release them together. that didnt work out. :roll:


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

could the goby have eaten the shrimp?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the goby wouldnt have eaten the shrimp. it would much rather make friends then make a meal. its hard to say if they ever will find eachother again, but its possible.


----------

